

Ask PG: Would you have funded Instagram if they had applied for YC? - soheilpro


======
ScottWhigham
Anyone seen pg on here answering "Ask PG" type of questions lately? I had
asked a rather basic one last month that received 16 or 17 votes but he never
came by. I don't think I've seen him answering any of the "Ask PG" things
lately. I hope he comes through and works through some of these though - I
enjoy hearing from him.

~~~
codegeek
pg answered one about 8 days ago here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5242957>

~~~
brudgers
Notice that the answered question isn't asked lazily.

The question's author expanded upon the headline in a meaningful way whereas
the above question requires PG to do develop the entire context for any answer
he might give. I doubt this is the sort of counter factual YC spends a lot of
time considering, and the post makes no effort to spark its consideration.

